# Who builds the best ballon bicycles



## Kickstand3 (Sep 7, 2018)

And why do you believe that ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bike (Sep 7, 2018)

Pre-war Schwinn manufacturing quality is the highest even though I'm not a Schwinn fan

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2018)

"Builds" would be current tense and the answer is no one. Who 'built' the best balloon tire bikes--Schwinn, CWC, Monark, Westfield, Colson, Iver Johnson, Snyder, Huffman, Shelby, and others before WWII. Why do I believe that? Because after 80 years I'm still riding them! V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 7, 2018)

Iv cracked open a few pre war bikes in my life time . I like how Colson Bicycles have holes in the frame where parts like tanks and Guards fit like a glove 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bike (Sep 7, 2018)

It depends if you're talking about build quality or coolness I guess for me

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 7, 2018)

Schwinn, because they're the ones that had a lifetime warranty. Barry

Did any of the others have a lifetime warranty?

Prewar Schwinn bikes were the first mountain bikes. Not only did they have a strong frame, the lower bracket had nice clearance for going over rocks etc.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2018)

They, pretty much all did.
For a time.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> "Builds" would be current tense and the answer is no one. Who 'built' the best balloon tire bikes--Schwinn, CWC, Monark, Westfield, Colson, Iver Johnson, Snyder, Huffman, Shelby, and others before WWII. Why do I believe that? Because after 80 years I'm still riding them! V/r Shawn




Worksman makes them in USA without tanks around $600, Aero-Fast makes them in USA with tank, closer to a grand, ( they both market direct),you can buy an import from any bike shop, if you buy at a discount store you'll need to grease the bearings.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2018)

My money goes towards vintage--new stuff does nothing for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> My money goes towards vintage--new stuff does nothing for me. V/r Shawn



Mine goes toward vintage also, as far as quality goes , my prewar bikes aren't built any heaver or better than my 60s or 70s bikes, without the extra 5 lbs for tank & springer weight figured in, they all come in at 40lbs wether a prewar ballooner, 60s middleweight or a 70s, 26" diamond frame Schwinn, the one exception is my daughter's BMA era Rollfast twin top bar cantilever middle weight, which weights in at around 36 lbs with fenders and I would put my late model Worksman with hand  brazed, lugged frame & Nexus three speed coaster brake  against any of them in build quality.


----------



## kreika (Sep 8, 2018)

Shelby. Great riding bikes.


----------



## bdp35 (Sep 11, 2018)

The way the question is asked, it cannot be answered.  Basically these old bikes are a masterpiece of multiple different manufactured parts, New Departure, Torrington, Morrow, Wald, Lobdell, Diamond, Mesinger, Delta, etc.   If you were to rephrase your question, you might get the answer you are looking for.


----------



## vincev (Sep 11, 2018)

I have to give it to Schwinn because of the chrome quality on their bikes. No modern bikes though.


----------



## Boris (Sep 11, 2018)

Bowden. For beauty and durability.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> "Builds" would be current tense and the answer is no one. Who 'built' the best balloon tire bikes--Schwinn, CWC, Monark, Westfield, Colson, Iver Johnson, Snyder, Huffman, Shelby, and others before WWII. Why do I believe that? Because after 80 years I'm still riding them! V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 15, 2018)

For style? Prewar Murray built bikes for me. For quality, I think prewar Schwinn has the edge.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 15, 2018)

So far, of the bikes I have been riding (Columbia, IverJohnson, Monark, Schwinn and Western Flyer X-53)
For me...the Phantom saddle and front spring combination make for the most “comfortable” ride .
I’m not talking about looks...in fact although I loved the “art-deco” Schwinn Aero-Cycle... the comfort
aspect was second. Let me clarify that this is from my own experiences. Others will have different views
as to what they consider comfortable. Everyone has their preferences which is fine with me.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 15, 2018)

Is this a trick question ??  Iver Johnson of course !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 16, 2018)

Monark frames from the late 1940s through the 1950s were not very well made. I’ve seen a few with busted bottom brackets; I still collect them though. My fat friends are only allowed to ride my Schwinns. You don’t usually see a compromised Schwinn frame.
I’ve seen a busted weld on a CWC frame. One busted frame doesn’t speak for them all.

Common SNAFU for Monark frames






CWC early 1950s frame. The first I’ve come across, it may be defective in itself.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 16, 2018)

2jakes said:


> So far, of the bikes I have been riding (Columbia, IverJohnson, Monark, Schwinn and Western Flyer X-53)
> For me...the Phantom saddle and front spring combination make for the most “comfortable” ride .
> I’m not talking about looks...in fact although I loved the “art-deco” Schwinn Aero-Cycle... the comfort
> aspect was second. Let me clarify that this is from my own experiences. Others will have different views
> as to what they consider comfortable. Everyone has their preferences which is fine with me.



My Phantom is the most comfortable bike to ride that I own. Lots of space for the knees and a nice truly soft and cushioned ride, I agree. My ‘36 Schwinn Motorbike is boxed in too tight, it feels like I cram myself onto a little tricycle when I ride it.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 16, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> My Phantom is the most comfortable bike to ride that I own. Lots of space for the knees and a nice truly soft and cushioned ride, I agree. My ‘36 Schwinn Motorbike is boxed in too tight, it feels like I cram myself onto a little tricycle when I ride it.




I really love the way my phantom floats also , like a Cadillac 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> My Phantom is the most comfortable bike to ride that I own. Lots of space for the knees and a nice truly soft and cushioned ride, I agree. My ‘36 Schwinn Motorbike is boxed in too tight, it feels like I cram myself onto a little tricycle when I ride it.



That is exactly how I felt about this bike which I sold a while back:



This is an iPhone copy I took  of a photo which I
shot a while back. I had to raise the saddle as far
as possible but it still felt uncomfortable.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 16, 2018)

2jakes said:


> That is exactly how I felt about this bike which I sold a while back:
> View attachment 869602
> This is an iPhone copy I took of a photo which I
> shot a while back. I had to raise the saddle as far
> as possible but it still felt uncomfortable.




Those bars would drive me nuts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Those bars would drive me nuts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Yep!
Making a turn was challenging! 

Although I must say....for the longest time all
I could think of was the day when I owned one.
It's great on looks...not for riding though.
But in all fairness perhaps if I was a kid,
it might have been a different story.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> I really love the way my phantom floats also , like a Cadillac View attachment 869586
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




This is the one time that the "boys from marketing"
got it right when they advertised this bicycle as...
_"...the most beautiful bicycle in the world!"


_


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 16, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Those bars would drive me nuts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



The look I maintain while riding my Motorbike:


----------

